# x



## mimigamal (May 9, 2007)

so what did u change in ur diet? how long did u have dp?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharin, I got one question tho: did u feel lie u had a personality AT ALL during those months.
Did u react to ur name, recognized ur voice/ reflection in the mirror etc?


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

i considered myself 100% cured.... but i had mine for alot longer than 5 months..... i was cured for about 2 years.....its back now, but this time i'm treating it as temporary. where in the past i thought it was there for life!

quick question, when u were 100% cured did you still have to avoid triggers? when i was 100% i still avoided things about space and existence evolution etc... i just kept myself in reality and avoided all instances that would make me think about them sort of things!

i've been 100%, at the minute i feel numb etc, alien like, wondering why no one else feels like this! coz it seems so obvious questioning everything...

i'm eating ultra sensible at the minute! vitamins no caffine, i need to start the gym, that helped my last time to conect with the physical side of life....

other than that i want to live again sooooo bad! i'm still doing everything like i used to just with no attached feeling or emotion. i know there there hidden away, just its being masked by this dp!

I WILL GET BACK..... just a note mate, keep up the lifestyle exactly how ya got out of dp! after 2 and a half years i stopped the things that helped me, the gym, diet etc and it came back! so keep it up! dont let it slip 

with this being classed as an axiety issue, i'm now listening to relaxation tapes, breathing exercises and classical music! ...lol i'll do anything tyo get out of this!!! (apart from meds)

100% stories are always good!


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

I think this post needs to be stickied as Grushka has brought up a very very important subject that will help people heal themselves and even if it doesnt "cure" DP at least your body will be much healthier.

One question though, during this time you went on an intensive diet/supplement regime, did you drink alcohol, do drugs, smoke cigarettes etc etc? I am interested to know as I know these types of things leach nutrients and play havoc with brain function/chemistry.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

just noticed recently people writing abopu whey protein? just the happiest non dp stage of my life i.e the last 2 and a bit years i was big into weight lifting! this not only helped on concentration, but i was also big into weight lifting protein! i.e whey protein! i had glandular fever/ mono....and i stopped weight training, and taking protein ...then a few months later this dp came back....... could the large ammounts of protein i took daily helped me get out of dp? ...should i get back on the protein?


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

grushka69....when u were in ya dp spell, did speaking and moving etc feel like it weren't you? like you were on autopilot? did it feel like you were living through your eyes? seems stupid but when i was 100% i was living in my ENTIRE body, now i feel like i'm just living in my eyes! the rest seems on auto pilot!

i take a vitamin a-z tablet with iron and minerals, super strength fish oil, garlic tablets (which i was taken before my dp started) just re started whey protein (glutamin or summat) as i'm starting gym again!.....

short term i still have dp/dr....i've lost all my anxiety and panic..... i'm still going out and living as normal! NO_ONE has realised i'm now living in my head!..lol the healthy aspect which i'm now taking part in can only be good for me long term! i dont wanna a quick fix! i want a permanent fix so i'm happy not to rush things 

was it a case of one day you were dp and the next you weren't? when did you first realise you were non dp again?

((grushka, i had dp for years...then broke the cycle and was dp free for about 2 and half years!, so its stupid how i'm asking you questions...lol i should know the answers as i've been there! for me i think it was gradual! one day i just realised fook i'm 3d again! and once your 3d you whole mindset is "normal" with this its like i'm stuck in my head all the time! with this cloud hanging over me ))


----------

